# What songs should I play



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

Trying to make a sound track for this years haunt, any suggestions? Im into metal, so dont be afraid to write bands like Type O negative, Job for a cowboy, etc. down. 
Of course I am going to have halloween soundtrack, any other movie soundtracks I should get?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps this list will spark some ideas:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14835


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I've always thought "You're Gonna Burn In Hell" by Twisted Sister was pretty wicked sounding.


----------

